# German Paratrooper Bicycle at Auction



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2022)

https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/139541124_v-elo-parachutiste-allemand-german-parachutist-bicycle


----------



## Welbike (Nov 26, 2022)

Nice! I had a front part of the frame (from Russia) for decades, but could never find the rest, so sold it in the end, then I also had the most rare part of this, the "Abwurfkorbe" now in a museum in Holland, cannot find the museum pictures right now, but will get back on it tomorrow.

Lex


----------



## blackcat (Nov 26, 2022)

Hello Brant;
It's a BRENNABOR Werke AG, code CZS, it is still in superb condition and especially with its rare removable luggage rack, something that i do not at the moment  😸 
On the other hand, it does not have its original butterfly nut to quickly adjust the height of the seat post.


I am missing part of the lever which was broken.

Regards;
Serge


----------



## leo healy (Nov 28, 2022)

Hi Lads
Any One know the outcome of this item in the auction? 🤤


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 28, 2022)

leo healy said:


> Hi Lads
> Any One know the outcome of this item in the auction? 🤤



Starting bid was 3400 euro and the lot was passed so it will probably be seen again.


----------

